# Impressed with Attitude...



## BugsBunny (Jan 30, 2012)

I placed an order with Attitude about 10 days ago, and received my seeds today, along with 3 free seeds.  I am very impressed and grateful.  Thank you Attitude!!!

I had a very bad experience with PlanetSkunk in the recent past (AVOID THEM), so I was thrilled with the professional way my transaction went with Attitude.  I will definitely be ordering from them again.


----------

